

MyDecadeTV: A set of nostalgic TV simulators that let you channel-surf the past - jojohack

A set of projects I created to honor the pop culture memories of decades past. Basically, each site aspires to simulate the vintage experience of channel-surfing on a TV from a particular era. While you watch, you can also filter your selection by category and year.
======
waynerad
Wow, Bob Barker sure looks young!

I can't believe I'm watching The Price Is Right from 1973. But I have to know
whether Jean will win the $995 organ.

A couple of suggestions:

You have the name of the shows under the video, but a person channel surfing
in 1973 wouldn't be able to do that. Could you make that 'off' by default?

Also, there's no way to make it full-screen. I know it would lose the vintage
rounded corners on the screen, but I think that's ok.

~~~
waynerad
Oh, I see how to make it full-screen. There's a bunch more options under
'Menu'. It doesn't make the video full screen but it makes the app full
screen.

------
jojohack
Here is the link :)

[http://www.mydecadetv.com](http://www.mydecadetv.com)

------
eroncanc
this is amazing. where did you get all the videos from?

~~~
jojohack
Thanks! All of the content you see is directly sourced from YouTube :)

------
waynerad
Wow. Neat!

